# Broken egg - fertile



## shellfreak (Apr 1, 2018)

I had a young sub adult western Hermann’s from Madonie lay three eggs. One of them had a crack in it. It looked to me like the inner membrane wasn’t ruptured. So I took the advice from threads on TFO and patched it with paper towel and new skin. There seems to be a small embryo inside when candled. Fertile for now I guess I should say. I’ll continue to post some updates through out the process.


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2018)

Sure hope it works. Nice quick cheap fix anyone could do.


----------



## shellfreak (Apr 1, 2018)

wellington said:


> Sure hope it works. Nice quick cheap fix anyone could do.



It was simple. I was nervous at first bc I have done this before with other tortoise eggs and never had any success. I’m still nervous.


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2018)

But, if you did nothing, there's zero chance of saving it. So, each try gives a chance and a lesson. 
I read some place something being done too a sea turtle egg to try and save it. Never heard if it worked. 
Another member did it too, I don't know if that one worked either. 
Doesn't hurt too try.
Fingers crossed. Keep us updated.


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2018)

I've hatched lots of dimpled and cracked eggs. I haven't counted the exact number, but if that inner membrane is intact they usually hatch like any other egg. I don't do anything to "patch" them up. I just put them in the incubator like any other egg.

Good luck with your egg! It will be nice to have more westerns in this country. Some day when I have more time, I would like to work with them.


----------



## shellfreak (Apr 5, 2018)

Progressing nicely.


----------



## shellfreak (May 17, 2018)

Started to hatch today.


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2018)

That is fantastic!


----------



## TammyJ (May 18, 2018)

How is it going? I can't see the photo.


----------



## Orbela (May 18, 2018)

I used to crack chicken eggs and put them in clear containers. Don’t see why it would work here to? Is it possible with turtles?


----------



## Sesel (May 19, 2018)

TammyJ said:


> How is it going? I can't see the *photo*.





shellfreak said:


> Started to hatch today.
> View attachment 238979


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 19, 2018)

How awesome! You should name it Frankenstein


----------



## shellfreak (May 19, 2018)

Strange that some people can see and others can’t. Sorry. I also post on my instagram page @tort.stork and my Facebook page Tortstork. Here are some more pictures, maybe they will work this time.


----------



## shellfreak (May 19, 2018)

Orbela said:


> I used to crack chicken eggs and put them in clear containers. Don’t see why it would work here to? Is it possible with turtles?



It is possible. There is a guy from china that does it with reeves. His Instagram in @turtlevale. Some of his posts are pretty impressive.


----------



## Eric Phillips (May 20, 2018)

Pretty cool and congrats!


----------



## PJay (May 20, 2018)

I love seeing this. I'm going to try it with my next cracked egg!


----------

